

Ask HN: Inhouse collaborative app - spog

My team of 10 have a need to make daily updates to the same spreadsheet. Ideal way of doing this would be to use Google Spreadsheets where multiple users can make changes to the same spreadsheet...but our company doesn't allow us to put data on Google Docs. Is there any alternative software that I can use for my team by hosting it within the company firewall? Thank you very much in advance.
======
mindcrime
For a spreadsheet in particular, I'm not 100% sure what's out there for doing
this (other than the obvious solution of just putting the file on shared drive
and emailing or yelling over the cube walls to arrange access). But, in a more
general sense, there's a bunch of "stuff" out there that deals with
collaborative editing of documents... here are some pointers that _might_ be
useful:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Wave>

<http://etherpad.org/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_real-time_editor>

You might also consider a wiki... I _think_ there are some wikis that will let
you use tables, and then export the resulting data in Excel format. XWiki
might have that, can't remember offhand.

~~~
spog
Thank you very much. I'll try them.

